# omfg the site and IRC are dead D:



## Bunie (Sep 18, 2010)

>_>


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2010)

whoah did you guys get hacked again? temp hasn't worked for a few hours


----------



## Bunie (Sep 18, 2010)

@Bladexdsl
I KNO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im freakin out lol

It looks like one of their server PC's are offline >_>

Maybe the didnt pay the bill


----------



## xdarkx (Sep 18, 2010)

Pokemon... that's the first thing that pops up in my mind when I see this site goes down.


----------



## Bunie (Sep 18, 2010)

xdarkx said:
			
		

> Pokemon... that's the first thing that pops up in my mind when I see this site goes down.


The site must have used a masterball on MISSINGNO.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2010)

xdarkx said:
			
		

> Pokemon... that's the first thing that pops up in my mind when I see this site goes down.








 i thought that too but i checked the release list on another site and it wasn't there


----------



## Matthew (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, weird. Also the IRC is down along with the RSS.

EDIT: RSS went back up


----------



## Randamin (Sep 18, 2010)

I was able to get on the forums by searching for "gbatemp down" on google
then clicking on the History of GBAtemp - WikiTemp. After that I clicked on 
forums then this topic.

SO apparently only a few parts of the site are down with the main ones being
the homepage and the IRC server

Because of the instability this site has had in the past couple of months I 
propose we establish a #gbatemp channel on a major IRC network to fallback
just incase the main one craps out on us and we don't have to be left without
a way to communicate.


----------



## xdarkx (Sep 18, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> xdarkx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I checked DS-Scene several hours ago, and it says the games are out.


----------



## Seyiji (Sep 18, 2010)

My RSS reader says Pokemon Black and White were dumped :\


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2010)

this must be the cause of the crash
http://gbatemp.net/t254907-ds-dsi-0080-poc...ers-black-japan
http://gbatemp.net/t254906-ds-dsi-0079-poc...ers-white-japan


----------



## Bunie (Sep 18, 2010)

Wait Pokemon Black n White are out? In japan? >_>


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2010)

i knew it was fucking pokemon that took the site down! why is it called pocket monsters though??


----------



## Bunie (Sep 18, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i knew it was fucking pokemon that took the site down! why is it called pocket monsters though??


Pokemon is short for Pocket Monsters, their original name.
The EN release will be renamed to Pokemon


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2010)

fucking pokemon i knew it this happens every time. this is what needs to be done!


----------



## iFish (Sep 18, 2010)

Yay!
Site is back. 

I missed you all!

Damn Pokemon!


----------



## Jan1tor (Sep 18, 2010)

Not back for me, I'm still getting the stupid error, but what the hey..........still got the important part--the forums.


----------



## Randamin (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm still waiting for the IRC to come back up


----------



## Raika (Sep 18, 2010)

For some reason I can't even view the front page, gives me an error. I can browse the forums fine though... I hope...

ALSO COSTELLO, I WON OUR BET, GBATEMP WENT DOWN DURING THE POKEFLOOD WHEN *YOU SAID IT WOULDN'T, GIMME YOUR COOKIE JAR NAO*

Oh and fuck Pokemon too, I hate Pokemon now, I love GBAtemp more.


----------



## Bunie (Sep 18, 2010)

I got Pokemon White working on R4 with no patch.


----------



## Bunie (Sep 18, 2010)

>_>


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 18, 2010)

But it wasn't because of pokemon.
The server's been wonky the past few days in general and the host keeps apologizing for it.


----------



## monkat (Sep 18, 2010)

Weird. I tweeted about it just before it came back up.


----------



## Costello (Sep 18, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> But it wasn't because of pokemon.
> The server's been wonky the past few days in general and the host keeps apologizing for it.
> what she said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Porygon-X (Sep 18, 2010)

THANK YOU. The site is BACK!

Ridiculous. I've been trying for the last 6 hours to get on.


----------



## Sharpz (Sep 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> SAS OVH - http://www.ovh.com
> OVH SAS - http://www.ovh.com
> 2 rue Kellermann
> BP 80157
> ...



Google translated for everyone.


----------



## monkat (Sep 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> SAS OVH - http://www.ovh.com
> 2 rue Kellermann
> BP 80157
> 59100 Roubaix
> ...



Real translated for everybody. ^MEH!


----------



## Maverick_z (Sep 18, 2010)

i thought too that site went down cause of pokemon but it wasn't it was just problems with the host.

would've have been funny though if the Temp went down due to Pocket Monster Black & White


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 18, 2010)

I thought it was because of Pokemon, I was pissed!


----------



## RoMee (Sep 18, 2010)

kinda glad it went down for a little bit
it slowed the "noob" flood


----------



## Krestent (Sep 18, 2010)

This is why we need to continue to use that backup board.  I was told that we don't use it because we have IRC, but what about when IRC goes down?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 18, 2010)

Wait a minute...

*THIS ALL MAKES SENSE!!*

Someone wanted to hack the GBAtemp Site and IRC server and they decided the best date was when Pokemon B&W came out so he can try to distract all the users to think it was the noob flood!

Think about it guys!


----------

